# 2013 Louisville World's thread...



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i'd really love to see some US riders get on the podium...KFC and Owen have great shots. i hope the US men ride strong as well and hope someone can get top 5 result. 

if i had to pick one to win though, Nys all the way! 

i wish i was going!:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I will be there over the weekend as a spectator. I'm seeing a couple of different extended forecasts out there. One is for highs in mid 40s both Sat and Sunday, cooling off to high of 32 on Monday. The other calls for 50 on Saturday and 34 on Sunday. So, right now they are projecting a bit of warm weather going into the weekend, and then a cold front coming in at some point. The weather next week is rarely going to dip below freezing even at night. I expect the course conditions to be soft, definitely won't be frozen if current forecasts hold true.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i finally watched the course preview (link on CXmag coverage page) and it looks like a course i'd really want to race on. i like the short punchy climbs, the hillside turns and the 2 off camber sections.

i think it'll provide more racing action for the streaming audience compared to dudes running in sand at Koksjide last year.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll admit that I too looked at the forecast because I'm going, but c'mon weather forecasts aren't accurate much past 3 days. Who the heck knows what it will be like. My forecast; it will be between 28F and 55F with either sun, clouds, snow or rain.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm going on Sunday. I have a feeling that Pauwels is going to do really well. Would love to see JPow get a top 5. I think this is a good course for him, and hopefully he has shaken off his bad form from the last month. I'm excited to see what happens on this historic day, and I totally expect there to be some surprises.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> I'll admit that I too looked at the forecast because I'm going, but c'mon weather forecasts aren't accurate much past 3 days. Who the heck knows what it will be like. My forecast; it will be between 28F and 55F with either sun, clouds, snow or rain.


Yep. Going to wait until Friday morning when I fly out to pack depending on the weather.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb and predict a Belgian will win!  Mourey will be the first non Belgian followed by Van Der Haar. 

No American in the top 10. Page will be in the low teens. Powers will be 19th. No other American in the top 25. 

There is usually a guy in the top 10 who is a bit of a surprise. I would have said Bina, but that won't be a surprise now.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> There is usually a guy in the top 10 who is a bit of a surprise. I would have said Bina, but that won't be a surprise now.


Except the Louisville course will most likely not look like the frozen tundra of Hoogerheide, and every other one of Bina's performances this year have not been top 10. 
I think you're going to be wrong about no American in the top 10, but I guess that's why they have the race.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

If he goes Fontana will be top non-Belgian. Page squeeks into the top ten.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

What's Dutch for "Allez! Allez!"?


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

davemess said:


> Except the Louisville course will most likely not look like the frozen tundra of Hoogerheide, and every other one of Bina's performances this year have not been top 10.
> I think you're going to be wrong about no American in the top 10, but I guess that's why they have the race.


True which is why it would be a "bit of a surprise". But Bina is a solid rider with Top 5s at Elite World Cups and World Championships. I don't put too much weight on it, but he was World Champ as a Junior. He didn't race at all last season (I'm assuming an injury that required surgery) so he may just be rounding back into form at the right time. 

I'm a Bina Homer, what can I say. He'll finish ahead of all the Americans. There, I said it.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Pauwels will win, Belgians will sweep the podium. V d H will be the first non-Belgian in, let's say, 5th place. Page in the low teens, Powers in the high teens, Trebon and Johnson in the top 30. 
Compton 1St, Vos 2nd, Wyman 3rd. Gould in the low teens. 
Logan Owen will be runner up.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I think Nash will beat Wyman. It's going to be a toss up between Vos and KfC on that course. There are a LOT of power sections, so unless it gets sloppy, Im going to give the edge to Vos.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

JohnStonebarger said:


> What's Dutch for "Allez! Allez!"?


Isn't it "hup! hup! hup!"


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

I bought tickets today. Once I saw that it is direct shot up I65 from Birmingham and less than six hour drive, I decided I had to do it, and my jr racer son (14) will join me. Really a once in lifetime opportunity to see a UCI WC race.

Any tips for spectators? My only cross experience is racing and spectating in Alabama where we have about one hundred racers and even fewer spectators. Is this going to be 10 deep like europe? Will we need to get there early and stake out a spot on the fence??


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Based on the videos I've seen on the course there should be places you can get against the tape if you show up later, just won't be the desirable sand/run up/barriers/finish area. I don't think we're going to get there much earlier than the women's race. And you have to think many will eventually walk away to get beer.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I raced both days of the USGP which is more or less the same as the worlds course, it's really not that technical, even the sand isn't that hard. I also watched Powers ride away from the field like he was out on a Sunday group ride. I'm gonna say top 15 would be an O.K. day for him, top 10 great, and podium a long shot but not impossible if he shows up on form and can stay out of trouble. You've got to remember that all of these Belgians are not going to ride in their camper vans two hours to the race and park in the same spot that they have parked in for the last 10 years. They also won't be on a course that they have been riding since they were twelve. Home court advantage is going to be huge. Especially because the Belgian's are going to be SO out of their element. I seriously doubt we will see another team time trial.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

climbinthebigring said:


> I raced both days of the USGP which is more or less the same as the worlds course, it's really not that technical, even the sand isn't that hard. I also watched Powers ride away from the field like he was out on a Sunday group ride. I'm gonna say top 15 would be an O.K. day for him, top 10 great, and podium a long shot but not impossible if he shows up on form and can stay out of trouble. You've got to remember that all of these Belgians are not going to ride in their camper vans two hours to the race and park in the same spot that they have parked in for the last 10 years. They also won't be on a course that they have been riding since they were twelve. Home court advantage is going to be huge. Especially because the Belgian's are going to be SO out of their element. I seriously doubt we will see another team time trial.


this is the first CX season that i've followed the pros pretty close. I remember a lot of early season interviews where JPow states that one of his top goals for the season is a front row position at Worlds. that's all fine and dandy, but a front row start won't help you if you're already cracked from racing/training/traveling/bad results. i hope he recovers and gets the ride he wants.

as it stands, he's currently ranked 11th in UCI points. everyone ahead of him is going except for Meeusen. is the front row at worlds 10 wide?

page, trebon and TJ are all looking at 3rd row starts.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

climbinthebigring said:


> I raced both days of the USGP which is more or less the same as the worlds course, it's really not that technical, even the sand isn't that hard. I also watched Powers ride away from the field like he was out on a Sunday group ride. I'm gonna say top 15 would be an O.K. day for him, top 10 great, and podium a long shot but not impossible if he shows up on form and can stay out of trouble. You've got to remember that all of these Belgians are not going to ride in their camper vans two hours to the race and park in the same spot that they have parked in for the last 10 years. They also won't be on a course that they have been riding since they were twelve. Home court advantage is going to be huge. Especially because the Belgian's are going to be SO out of their element. I seriously doubt we will see another team time trial.


I don't buy that the Belgians, or any of the Euros will be SO out of their element here in the US that it will have any influence on their performance race day. These guys travel for a living. Between their road and/or mountain bike schedule they are all over the place. Just another hotel. Just another course. Sure the course is different but they will have dozens of laps under their tires before the flag drops on Sunday. Longer flight than they're used to during the cross season, but many have already touched down here. They'll be ready.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I do think the travel will hurt the Euros but not enough to change the outcome of the podium positions. 

1. Albert
2. Pauwels 
3. Vantournhout


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

JohnStonebarger said:


> What's Dutch for "Allez! Allez!"?


Komaaan!


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> I don't buy that the Belgians, or any of the Euros will be SO out of their element here in the US that it will have any influence on their performance race day. These guys travel for a living.


You keep saying this, but we've already been over the fact that outside of Nys, most of them rarely if ever leave Europe. To continually compare a few hundred mile (at most) inter Europe flight to traveling across the Atlantic is really disingenuous.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

jct78 said:


> as it stands, he's currently ranked 11th in UCI points. everyone ahead of him is going except for Meeusen. is the front row at worlds 10 wide?


Powers will be second row (8 wide rows) as he is behind both Meeusen and Vantournout (who is questionable for Worlds). I hadn't realized he had jumped Stybar. 
I think Trebon will just sneak into the second row as well, as there are a couple other between who will not race (Stybar and Bosmans).


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

davemess said:


> You keep saying this, but we've already been over the fact that outside of Nys, most of them rarely if ever leave Europe. To continually compare a few hundred mile (at most) inter Europe flight to traveling across the Atlantic is really disingenuous.


That is correct. They can drive their camper vans through the whole of Belgium at its widest point within 2 hours. It's 3 to 4 hours at most from the far south of the Netherlands (wich is the Limburg ''Amstel Gold Race" area) to the north (where f.e. the Gieten superprestige location is). An occasional flight to Rome, Czech republic or the north of Spain is a few hours. No extra timezones needed.

None of this compares to Brussels or Amsterdam to the U.S. and then (I guess) a U.S. flight to Louisville or an airport near to it.

I certainly think this can make a small difference and some U.S. racers will benefit from it. It'll also be a small advantage that U.S. racers know how things (food, transport, everything) work locally.

My hope is all this and strong Page/Powers plus Czech / van der Haar performances will break up the Belgian dominance. I just think it's more exciting to watch.

As for Powers: He was doing great the first part of the season. I do not buy it he's cracked for the rest of the season. Pro racers plan stuff. For the same reason I suspect Nys will have a great performance, although his illness probably messed with his preparation.


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

climbinthebigring said:


> I raced both days of the USGP which is more or less the same as the worlds course, it's really not that technical, even the sand isn't that hard. I also watched Powers ride away from the field like he was out on a Sunday group ride. I'm gonna say top 15 would be an O.K. day for him, top 10 great, and podium a long shot but not impossible if he shows up on form and can stay out of trouble. You've got to remember that all of these Belgians are not going to ride in their camper vans two hours to the race and park in the same spot that they have parked in for the last 10 years. They also won't be on a course that they have been riding since they were twelve. Home court advantage is going to be huge. Especially because the Belgian's are going to be SO out of their element. I seriously doubt we will see another team time trial.


Course conditions at Worlds will likely be much different. The Autumn season here in Kentucky is very dry when the USGP took place. I've seen pictures & reports this week, that the course is basically a swamp right now & they are bringing in pumps to remove large amounts of water.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> I do think the travel will hurt the Euros but not enough to change the outcome of the podium positions. /QUOTE]
> 
> I agree and some of the Euros made plans to get here early to adjust and are racing in Cincy. In the past, even going back to when Vervecken came to Gloucester a decade ago, the Euros who did come to the US raced pretty well. The disadvantage was not having 6 bikes each and 20 sets of wheels at their disposal. Then again, Cross Vegas isn't the WK so I'm sure they will bring what they need to win. I see an American maybe cracking the top ten at best. I hope to be proven wrong though. IMO KFC and Logan Owen have a good chance of being on the podium in their races.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

On travel and how it affects riders...I'll date myself even further: In 1998 or so I saw Pontoni come over here and race the Super Cup at Ft. Devens. He came over with just one bike (using a borrowed bike for a pit bike) and still destroyed everyone. 

Ah memories......


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vantornout-cleared-to-co…

Guess Vantornout is a go. So that bumps Ryan back to third row. There is a lot more room for passing on this course than most though.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

ZoomBoy said:


> OnTheRivet said:
> 
> 
> > IMO KFC and Logan Owen have a good chance of being on the podium in their races.
> ...


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

J-K said:


> My hope is all this and strong Page/Powers plus Czech / van der Haar performances will break up the Belgian dominance. I just think it's more exciting to watch.


I definitely don't think you're going to see a repeat of last year. I watched last year's WC on the trainer last night, and that race was tailor made for the Belgians. I mean who else on earth has that kind of sand to race in? It was a course with basically one line almost the whole way around, and yes those guys are all amazing riders, but start position helped some. Not to mention the fact that most of those guys are proven runners, which that course demanded a lot of. This year's course is totally different. 

Regardless of if you do or don't think the travel will affect them, I think most would agree that a couple of the Belgians will have a somewhat off day. I just can't believe that every one of them will handle the travel perfectly fine.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

davemess said:


> Powers will be second row (8 wide rows) as he is behind both Meeusen and Vantournout (who is questionable for Worlds). I hadn't realized he had jumped Stybar.
> I think Trebon will just sneak into the second row as well, as there are a couple other between who will not race (Stybar and Bosmans).


Meeusen got left off the Belgian world team. so that puts Jpow at 9th.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

jct78 said:


> Meeusen got left off the Belgian world team. so that puts Jpow at 9th.


Actually 10th. I counted Meeusen as not going, that's why I mentioned him, and he's the only one ahead of Powers not racing.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Who's in for the foam party? JPow might DJ


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Corndog said:


> Who's in for the foam party? JPow might DJ


In....


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

davemess said:


> You keep saying this, but we've already been over the fact that outside of Nys, most of them rarely if ever leave Europe. To continually compare a few hundred mile (at most) inter Europe flight to traveling across the Atlantic is really disingenuous.


I keep saying it because it is correct. Yes, if this race was a World Cup squeezed into the regular European race schedule the travel could have an effect. But it is not. Most, if not all of the contenders are here already. Simunek was posting pix from his first ride in the US (with a big ol' nail in this tire) 3 days ago. Today, he's acclimated and we still have 8 days to go. And yes, these guys are not on WorldTour Teams or even Continental teams with lots and lots of travel. But look at the results from smaller stage races throughout the world come late summer. What will you see? Cross guys. Fidea races in Japan every year. They are used to travel. 

In anther life I had the privledge to fly around the world to bike races and trade shows. From the east coast (and Louisville is east coast when it comes to jet travel) going back and forth to Europe was nothing. The day you touch down is a little rough. After that you're in the flow. I'll grant you, working a race and racing a race is different. But it goes back to the overall time before you race. I think 10 or 11 days is more than enough...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Agreed, most everyone will be totally fine. They are here enough in advance to get switched over. Several of them are even racing in Cincy to open the legs a touch. 

Some things that have a potential to thrown them are being unfamiliar with the area for training rides... but I expect most of the big names to have that sorted, and of course things like food, etc. So, there's still some home field advantage. But, I think that the actual travel isn't going to make much of a difference.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

IME it's harder to adjust flying from the east coast to Europe. It totally wipes me out. Flying home was always easier on me. Might be in my head though. 

The big boys will be ready in Louisville......


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

I just watched the interviews of the Belgian team at Brussels Airport. Pauwels and Nys were relaxed, the rest made a nervous impression. 

They don't know about the course, they are a bit scared of the ever-changing weather reports..Nys and Pauwels just shrugged and were like 'weather is always a factor'...and named each other favorites.

My Flemish opinion on the Americans. I think Page is overall the best rider, but it's a quick course so JPow might end up top 10. Hope Nys will be WC, it would be a cherry on top of his career.

PS: you can perfectly say 'Allez, Allez' in Dutch...


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

UCI Cyclo-cross World Championships Start List | Cyclingnews.com

Start list is up. Only 46 guys in the men's field. That's a little disappointing. Nice to see guys like Flukinger and Fontana on there. They could shake up the field a bit. 

Interesting to see how many more entry spots we have than the other countries (granted many didn't use all of there's). We have 6, while the Netherlands only has 3. (I think we got an extra for being host country), but it does show that the US has some depth on the UCI rankings.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Fontana is my dark horse for a podium or win. The louisville course isn't particularly technical and he can ride FAST. 

Maybe he can ride the stone steps like Craig 

If it's wet, some of that side hill/levee riding will be interesting.


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

Pretender, you going??


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

StevenG said:


> Course conditions at Worlds will likely be much different. The Autumn season here in Kentucky is very dry when the USGP took place. I've seen pictures & reports this week, that the course is basically a swamp right now & they are bringing in pumps to remove large amounts of water.


The video up at cross magazine shows a hard/dry/frozen course with a little snow here and there. Where did you get your information?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

haikalah said:


> Pretender, you going??


You think I'd miss it?!??!??

Howboutchu?


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

10 Day Weather Forecast for Louisville - weather.com

Based on this forecast, I think the course could be changing between frozen and swamp (and back again) within a few days. Take a look at next week. Days in the 50s and 60s with rain! Then it gets cold again towards the weekend.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

After watching the video, the best part of the course is going to be that sharp off camber turn near the end of the lap. Then there is a pretty long off camber stretch. If that is muddy, it's going to be great! Looks like they did what they could with the park. Hopefully mother nature gives us some good (and by good I mean rainy snowy) weather to make it a legit course.


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

pretender said:


> You think I'd miss it?!??!??
> 
> Howboutchu?


No didn't expect you to miss it. Good.
As for me. Well, I guess you didn't see my post earlier in this thread. Yes. Going with my 14 y/o son. He raced Bamacross with me last two seasons. He does much better than me. Last two seasons were similar, he podiums most JR races and then won the last race of the season.


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> The video up at cross magazine shows a hard/dry/frozen course with a little snow here and there. Where did you get your information?


 Mr. Bumpy Face has been blogging the course going up over the few weeks. If you go back to the Jan 20 you can see the course with a lot of deep standing water. They pumped them out and we had very coldest weather of year freezing them last week. It is gonna get warm during the week and rain forcasted this week before getting cold again on the weekend.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Really too bad with all of that frozen water out there near the levee. That meant they had to take out more of the side hill fun stuff. 

That course is even more open than it was for the USGP (where most of the top riders were all saying it was too short of a loop and too fast). As Helen Wyman said... why make a wide open euro style course the one shot we have at Worlds (for the foreseeable future). Oh well... still going to be a good time, and I will be there there cheering. Plus, the course will be better than many other previous Worlds courses (like Italy!). I just wish we could have done better. 

The weather will be interesting. If they get as much rain as slated over the next few days, it will be wet for the weekend.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Corndog said:


> I just wish we could have done better.


I was going to say the same thing, but didn't want to be too negative. So many great places in the US. I know there are a lot more factors involved than just a good course, but watching that video of the guy riding it on a mountain bike kind of bummed me out. 3/4 of the course are just SUPER boring. I'm sure some mud will help, but I'm worried the foreign folk will get the wrong impression.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree, wasn't trying to sound overly negative. But, the course is now less challenging than it was in the fall... and cat 4 riders were on it. I managed to ride the sand pit a few of the laps on my SS, and I am neither good nor fast  It will only be easier with some moisture in the sand. 

There's a LOT of huge straight-a-ways. I know using metal fencing is a bit limiting when putting in curves. But there is no reason the straights around the flyover, etc couldn't have had some curves put in. Even if they didn't really challenge the riders much, it would make it more "American" style. You know, corners that you really don't have to slow down at all for... a bit a flow, like a good MTB trail. 

Now, for instance the mild downhill after the stone steps has a huge runout instead of the sharp curve that was there in the past. 

It's going to be a huge power course. Even if muddy, the two spots that might be tricky won't make a difference in the race. _Maybe_ the off camer section followed by the up/down will play a roll at the end of the last lap/one to go (if it's still together) 

The uphill sand pit has a 1/4 mile straight away leading into it. They will be going fast enough to not even have to pedal by the time they get there 

The people out working on that course deserve a lot of kind words though. They really are a bit limited with the land there. It's basically a big flat flood plain with a short hill on one side. 

At least they won't be coming into that little "whoop" super hot on the first lap after the long straight... launching into the air like we saw the Cat4's do this fall  Although, that would be entertaining as well.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

haikalah said:


> No didn't expect you to miss it. Good.
> As for me. Well, I guess you didn't see my post earlier in this thread. Yes. Going with my 14 y/o son. He raced Bamacross with me last two seasons. He does much better than me. Last two seasons were similar, he podiums most JR races and then won the last race of the season.


PM sent.


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

Corndog said:


> At least they won't be coming into that little "whoop" super hot on the first lap after the long straight... launching into the air like we saw the Cat4's do this fall  Although, that would be entertaining as well.


Van Der Haar my catch orbit off the whoops! 
The best Eva Bandman course is the one we use for OVCX race in Oct. 75% in the wooded section lots of cool turns in there. Only a couple short stints into the field to connect everything.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I liked the section in the woods, down near the river, that was used the first year the USGP went to that venue. Those long drag strips are... meh.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not going to comment on the course until I see it on Friday. I've watched enough "lap videos" in my time and you really can't tell much from them. In general Worlds courses tend to be a little more vanilla than some of the classic Belgian courses. Not always. I've said it before, I'll say it again. Weather is the key factor in course design. Let's see what mother nature has in store for Louisville Kentucky this week.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> the course will be better than many other previous Worlds courses (like Italy!).


Treviso was a pretty vanilla course, but an awesome race.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> Weather is the key factor in course design. Let's see what mother nature has in store for Louisville Kentucky this week.


Agreed! 

But, I will say that weather can make a race more interesting and harder. Sadly, it can't turn a straight away into an awesome part of the course 

It will make the stairs, downhill, and particularly that side hill fun to watch. Moisture will make that sand a non-factor for the front guys. 

My comments about the course come from racing at that venue a few times and seeing the modifications they were forced to use because of the excessive water/ice. It's going to be an awesome race, regardless. 

Re pretender: Yep, Italy was an exciting race. I enjoy watching them all.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

pretender said:


> Treviso was a pretty vanilla course, but an awesome race.


I just watched the 2006 Treviso World Cup race during my workout Saturday. Dry. Most pack riding I've seen at any race. That said. That course had some elevation changes. Even in the dry, guys were just getting up (riding) a couple of the hills . Many guys fell over. It had a little mud for the Worlds race in 2008. 

Not every race should be a Belgian mud bog. Variety. Give me a dry Treviso with super fast crit-like riding. Give me the sand dunes of Koksijde. The hills and woods of Aspre-Gavre. Its all good. 

I'm willing to bet, say a $1, that it'll be an awesome race weekend and all this hand ringing about a sub-par course will be forgotten. Its a great course and I'm gonna have a great time. And I'm gonna heckle that guy from New Zealand!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

If it weren't for the hand wringing, what would we do until it's time to leave for Louisville?


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Is it common for World Championships to have the entire course lined with the metal fencing? Ryan Trebon was complaining about it on Facebook. To me it seems to take out some of the technical sections and makes them less difficult. Disappointed to see some of the turns and tech sections from the USGP removed for worlds, but my hope is that it will make for closer time gaps and more side by side racing. Last years worlds was a snooze because of the course and really only one rideable line as already mentioned.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Rudy De Bie was pleasantly surprised by the course. "The trail was depicted as a Formula 1 circuit, but it is much harder and more technical than expected."

Thinking back to Hooglede-Gits 2007, I think it's prudent to have solid fencing around the entire course.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sven Nys shared his thoughts on the Louisville Worlds course on teletext, "I am not impressed with the course. I know now already that it will be a fast race. The weather will decide how the course will end up but no matter the amount of rain that will fall out of the sky, it will never become a mud cross. It can be a greasy layer but no deeop mud. Just below that upper layer is hard ground. Based on the course difficulty, you can compare it with Hamme-Zogge, Rome, or Tabor but mostly with Tabor. The course is not very selective but that doesn't discourage me."


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

gregdogg62 said:


> Is it common for World Championships to have the entire course lined with the metal fencing? Ryan Trebon was complaining about it on Facebook. To me it seems to take out some of the technical sections and makes them less difficult. Disappointed to see some of the turns and tech sections from the USGP removed for worlds, but my hope is that it will make for closer time gaps and more side by side racing. Last years worlds was a snooze because of the course and really only one rideable line as already mentioned.


Is it possible they are going to better define some of the turns inside the metal fencing with a more flexible snow fencing? 

The other Worlds I've been to, had the metal stuff in key areas but the more standard plastic snow fencing or stakes with tape in other places.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

shall we get down to some predictions???

i'd love the weather to sh!t on Sven Nys' prior opinion that the race won't be a "mud cross." with that said, i hope Nys wins and goes out wearing the rainbow jersey. i really came around to being a fanboi of his after reading Proctor's book, "behind the stare."

basically, anyone but pauwels for me in the men's race. of course i hope the US men do well. I see top 10s for jpow and Page. trebon in top 15. summerhill top 20. 

in the U23, i think Mcdonald and Eckmann get in the top 10 with a top 5 a possibility for either.

Juniors, MvdP and then Owen. 

Womens, I'm hoping KFC gets her jersey!!!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm pulling for Nys as well. How can you not? I want him to win one more before he retires. 

Also, his definition of a "mud cross" and a lot of people's are quite different  Bombing down the Koppenburg in 5" of mud is probably more along the line of his thinking.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't wait! 4 of us are traveling up Sat. early morning, and head home late Sun. evening...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

hmmmm
Albert
Klass
Nys
Kevin


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

My hometown in Jeffersonville Indiana. Right across the river from Louisville. Today I saw pictures of the Belgian team getting ready for a road ride from the Marriot Hotel on the Riverfront in Jeffersonville. Wellens, Nys and two others. I was thinking, there's only one nice road out of town. It goes east along the river (Utica Pike). I was talking to a friend from high school, she said she passed the team as they were heading out Utica Pike for a road ride Monday. Damn I wish I was already there now. THAT would be a sight to see. That was one of my favorite roads to ride on in spring when I was young.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

1. Niels
2. Klaas
3. Lars VDH
3. Sven Nys


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Corndog said:


> I'm pulling for Nys as well. How can you not? I want him to win one more before he retires.
> 
> Also, his definition of a "mud cross" and a lot of people's are quite different  Bombing down the Koppenburg in 5" of mud is probably more along the line of his thinking.


That's what I was thinking. He's talking about 500 watts to keep moving and upright mud.


----------



## kevinl (Jan 30, 2013)

My money is on Van der haar or Pauwels


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

jct78 said:


> shall we get down to some predictions???
> 
> basically, anyone but pauwels for me in the men's race. of course i hope the US men do well. I see top 10s for jpow and Page. trebon in top 15. summerhill top 20.


I think you're nuts. I put $1 that says Summerhill isnt in the top 30.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think I can make any predictions as this is a pretty open year, with lots of guys on good form. I do think that JPow has a shot at a top-5, and expect VDH to do well.


----------



## CycloCross (Feb 26, 2004)

I think its pretty funny how everyone expects someone who didnt even finish on the lead lap at last years worlds to finish inside the top 5 or even the Top 10 this year.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

CycloCross said:


> I think its pretty funny how everyone expects someone who didnt even finish on the lead lap at last years worlds to finish inside the top 5 or even the Top 10 this year.


cockside is a runner's course. so if you don't excel at running, you're going to suffer there.


----------



## CycloCross (Feb 26, 2004)

really? No more running there than a normal cross, Fitness is fitness is fitness.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

CycloCross said:


> I think its pretty funny how everyone expects someone who didnt even finish on the lead lap at last years worlds to finish inside the top 5 or even the Top 10 this year.


Are you really thinking Powers on an American course is the same as Powers last year at Worlds? Based on Tabor (which many Euros have compared Louisville course too), Powers had a heck of a better year than last year. 

By your statement, you are basing someone's prospects this year on:
1. One race last year on an extreme, very Belgian-friendly course

And that's it. You don't think having the race on a US course is going to have any impact on the US performances? (did you see Wasleban in St. Wendell two years ago?).


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

CycloCross said:


> really? No more running there than a normal cross, Fitness is fitness is fitness.


Seriously? What "normal" courses are you riding? Fitness is fitness? running and riding a bike are NOT the same thing. Some excel at both. Some don't.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

there are some good interviews with Niels and Klas on cxmag. I'm actually pleasantly surprised how well those dudes speak english.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

jct78 said:


> there are some good interviews with Niels and Klas on cxmag. I'm actually pleasantly surprised how well those dudes speak english.


Great to hear. Klaas is new to this increased level of attention that the Belgian champ kit gets him! Niels strikes me as a total pro, I've really become a fan of his this season. When he first got on the scene in the top ranks he seemed like a cocky annoying kid a la Lars Boom. That seems totally mellowed out now, he is always taking hard pulls when in a group, and it seems like he gets that his status carries some responsibility as a spokesman for the sport. He is consistent across all types of courses and I like rooting for him!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone know if the races will be viewable "on demand" on the UCI YouTube channel later in the day? Or will that coverage be live-only?


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

JChasse said:


> Anyone know if the races will be viewable "on demand" on the UCI YouTube channel later in the day? Or will that coverage be live-only?


they may not be available later in the day, but full captures of all races will make their way onto youtube eventually.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

cool vid of the Dutch CX team ripping around some of Louisville's local trails.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

The Louisville area got 2.5 inches of rain over the last three days. It dropped below freezing before midnight last night and will not get above freezing again until probably late morning on Saturday. The Masters course is a mud pit, but the worlds course was built to drain better. We won't really know course conditions until the elite teams have been give the OK to train on the course. The overnight low on Saturday night is supposed to dip 31. It will be interesting to see what conditions are like on Sunday.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

67caddy said:


> The Louisville area got 2.5 inches of rain over the last three days. It dropped below freezing before midnight last night and will not get above freezing again until probably late morning on Saturday. The Masters course is a mud pit, but the worlds course was built to drain better. We won't really know course conditions until the elite teams have been give the OK to train on the course. The overnight low on Saturday night is supposed to dip 31. It will be interesting to see what conditions are like on Sunday.


cool. after the first practice session on the course, both Nys and Albert have changed their tune and have said the track is World Championship worthy and still heavy enough to make a difference.

add in the snow expected over the weekend and some freeze/thaw...should be exciting!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

big interview repository here:

interviews | dirtwire.tv


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Important question - will they be selling beer at the race???


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

ogre said:


> Important question - will they be selling beer at the race???


Perhaps. 

One of the event sponsors might have a say in the matter.

View attachment 274815


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Schedule change!!!!
All Elite races are on Saturday because of flood warnings....see my other post


----------



## bc sparks (May 6, 2011)

Rising river forces schedule change at cyclocross worlds


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

What a cluster fu*k.


----------



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

What a joke!! That river has been there for centuries.. as if they didnt know it could flood this time of year.
What a bunch of amateurs. I bet you this is the first and last time the worlds will be held outside of europe..
And shame on you UCI for letting a bunch of idiots organize the worlds ut:


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Since the change of venue from where they used to hold the USGP race, the Louisville USGP event has been the poorest organized and ran event of the series. They did get better every year though (with this past fall being pretty solid actually). But it doesn't compare to Madison, the old PDX, etc. 

They seemed to have it figured out for the old location though. I'm curious if some of the event staff changed over? Or if it were just the challenges of setting up a new venue that strained them. 

You can't predict the weather long term... but having a venue in a natural flood plain might not be the best solution for a big event like this (in hindsight). Although, it's of course a big reason why the City gave them the land in the first place. Double edged sword.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

Niels Albert: "Amateurism"
Bart Wellens: "This organistion sux"
Jos Smets: "A Worlds unworthy"


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

DuGast said:


> Niels Albert: "Amateurism"
> Bart Wellens: "This organistion sux"
> Jos Smets: "A Worlds unworthy"


Are these actual quotes? Are the riders really upset about this?


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

foto said:


> Are these actual quotes? Are the riders really upset about this?



they are paraphrased...but in a sense...yes.

it seems like there was definite disappointment and shock when the news first broke from the belgies. now a lot of them like KP and Nys are saying it's one less day to be nervous and wait.

both albert and nys did some hard training yesterday and they are worried about recovery time.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

jct78 said:


> they are paraphrased...but in a sense...yes.
> 
> it seems like there was definite disappointment and shock when the news first broke from the belgies. now a lot of them like KP and Nys are saying it's one less day to be nervous and wait.
> 
> both albert and nys did some hard training yesterday and they are worried about recovery time.


I just found this. Thanks.

sporza: Niels Albert: "Amateurisme tot en met"

"They know already three years that the World Cup will take place here and that the river could possibly overflow. It is not logical that the World Cup is here calculated"

~KLAAS VANTORNOUT

Is that how dutch actually sounds to dutch people?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I would imagine this sucks most for fans planning on flying in Saturday.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

foto said:


> I would imagine this sucks most for fans planning on flying in Saturday.


big time. although i have some teammates there for masters who were planning on flying out saturday night. now they get to see all the races.


----------



## crosscat (Dec 9, 2011)

Big time bummed. I had tickets for Sunday only because I can't drive down until around 3:00 on Saturday. Going to watch on my laptop now. I was really looking forward to watching the Compton/Vos throw down in person. Guess it's time to start planning an overseas trip for next year.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

MvdP stomps the field. another dutch 2nd. czech 3rd and Logan Owen in 4th.

what frame were the dutch jrs. riding? i thought they'd be riding Giants?


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

jct78 said:


> MvdP stomps the field. another dutch 2nd. czech 3rd and Logan Owen in 4th.
> 
> what frame were the dutch jrs. riding? i thought they'd be riding Giants?


25 starts this season for VDP, 25 wins. that is DOMINATION, plain and simple. even KFC has nothing on that. that takes a top mechanic too, who is his wrench?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Compton moving backwards.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

And thats 2 gold medals. Hup Holland Hup


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

Nr 3 !!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Can you imagine if Lars van der Haar wins the men's elite race?


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Sven. Gives his carreer even more shine.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

*Medal tally*


Netherlands 3 1 1 5
Belgium 1 2 1 4
USA 0 1 0 1
Czech 0 0 1 1
France 0 0 1 1


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I missed the live action. But looks like a gritty race from the Sporza highlights.

I like van der har's style, all knees and elbows, I hope he wins the championship some day.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Wait, maybe I don't like Van der Haar. What does this mean?

"The Americans along the trail were very excited. They cheer for everyone, which makes them all for nothing."

Is he saying American fans have no loyalty and they are a bunch of suckers?

the original dutch is:

"De Amerikanen langs het parcours waren erg enthousiast. Ze juichen voor iedereen, dat maakt voor hen allemaal niets uit."


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

And wtf is this supposed to mean?

"If you leak runs twice, you can not win. The first time I came just at the front line. "

google translate --> lulz


----------



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

"De Amerikanen langs het parcours waren erg enthousiast. Ze juichen voor iedereen, dat maakt voor hen allemaal niets uit."

The crowd was very enthusiastic. They support every rider, they don't care who's riding (whether you're from Belgium, Holland, USA, Germany,..)

And Albert said:

If you have 2 flats in 1 round just when you're back in the front of the race, you cannot win.. + he admitted that he just wasnt that good today..


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Ratser said:


> "De Amerikanen langs het parcours waren erg enthousiast. Ze juichen voor iedereen, dat maakt voor hen allemaal niets uit."
> 
> The crowd was very enthusiastic. They support every rider, they don't care who's riding (whether you're from Belgium, Holland, USA, Germany,..)
> 
> ...


Ahh...thank you. That makes much more sense.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

who is going to have these up to watch after the fact? i've been without internet for the last 2 days. modem crashed. sooo bummed:cryin:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

c-lo said:


> who is going to have these up to watch after the fact? i've been without internet for the last 2 days. modem crashed. sooo bummed:cryin:


It's all on youtube.

Cyclo-Cross World Championships Elite Men's Race - WHOLE RACE RE-RUN - YouTube


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I gotta say, the course was great.. Yeah, there were some things like.. Only beer to drink.. Hey, what about kids or non drinkers?? One food tent? Hey, you're gonna have 10K people, you only have one food tent? Oh, and what about crappers? Might want a few more next time.. That's my only complaints.. Other than that, a fantastic day of racing.. Glad I didn't buy a VIP ticket, those people TOTALLY got HOSED!!


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

Watched all this in The Netherlands. I'd have no problem with the U.S. organizing cross WC every year, because it allowed me to sleep in, ride my bike all afternoon and watch lCX live in the evening . The racing was great and the crowd too. The unique atmosphere was the thing everybody, racers and commentators, talked about on Dutch and Belgian television. There was even a short documentary on Sporza of the SS CX racing in Louisville. You guys put on a good show.

In my view, U.S. racers deserved a few more podium placings. I am happy with all the Dutch medals, but I would have liked some standout U.S. performances. Page was in a good position but seemed to fade. Logan Owen's bad luck sucked to see. I did not even notice Zach Mc Donalds in the race; don't know what caused that.



foto said:


> Ahh...thank you. That makes much more sense.


Please promise this is the last time you thought of judging someone based on Google translate?


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to Mourey. Being at the race we couldn't see everything that was going on. He was there and then he wasn't. Race reports I've read, just indicate he faded. It wasn't a fade. When we watched the race after in the hotel I did see him looking down at his bike on the pavement section after the up-hill off camber and he did seem to slide out a bit coming off the pavement and he dabbed a foot down. Anybody else see anything? Read French coverage? 

Absolutely a great day. In the end, it was awesome to see all 4 races in one day. And hats off to all of those guys who kept the river back. Standing next to that dam they constructed and seeing all of the equipment they brought in and just how hard these guys were working - it was a sight to see.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

They can go for swim for all I care. I just at the venue Sunday at 2pm and it was indeed under water. Hats off to the city and the organizers -- without some quick thinking the men and women elite races simply would not have happened.

Despite everything yesterday was a very good event. And a few hours later, as he drew cheers in a local brew pub, newly crowned world champion Sven Nys didn't seem to have too many complaints.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> Anyone know what happened to Mourey.


I read that he had a flat. We were at the race too and he just disappeared from the front. My parents (first cyclocross race) didn't understand how someone with such an early lead could finish so far back. It was really hard to tell what was going on during the race at the venue. A few more jumbotrons would have helped. 

All in all I was pretty disappointed in the US performances (even Katie, who I thought would give Vos a little more of a run). I think nerves got the best of some of the riders (Owen for sure). 

I will second the ridiculousness of the food situation. That was super amateur. People waiting 90 mins. for food (and missing entire races) is unacceptable. 

It was an AWESOME atmosphere. We were late due to to the weather on the drive down and I walked in mid-race of the women's and got goosebumps. Just amazing to see that at a cross race in the States.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

davemess said:


> I read that he had a flat. We were at the race too and he just disappeared from the front. My parents (first cyclocross race) didn't understand how someone with such an early lead could finish so far back. It was really hard to tell what was going on during the race at the venue. A few more jumbotrons would have helped.
> 
> All in all I was pretty disappointed in the US performances (even Katie, who I thought would give Vos a little more of a run). I think nerves got the best of some of the riders (Owen for sure).
> 
> ...


Could ppl bring in their own food and drinks? That's what I would have done. 

Also, how drunk was the crowd overall?


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not really sure. They were searching through bags, but we didn't have one. I imagine people could bring their own food, no idea bout drinks. Plus we had driven a ways and had not planned it too much. Plus half the fun of a sporting event (esp. race) is buying the food. Though I was REALLY disappointed they didn't have belgian frites or waffles. We're spoiled at races in Oregon, and I was thinking they could have those for sure. Crowd wasn't too drunk that I could tell. I mean most of the crowd was a bunch of skinny bike racers. Not the typical Eruopean crowd. It was interesting to see some of the old Belgians with "Mario De Clerq supporter" and Erwin Vervecken supporter" coats on. 

I still just don't understand how the organizers didn't get a bunch of food trucks/vendors from town to come out and provide more variety and better lines. It was just so ridiculous. people jammed in a poorly organized tent with a blaring band and no way to watch the races (they had TVs but apparently they were for the menu and not the race!?!?!).


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

davemess said:


> I'm not really sure. They were searching through bags, but we didn't have one. I imagine people could bring their own food, no idea bout drinks. Plus we had driven a ways and had not planned it too much. Plus half the fun of a sporting event (esp. race) is buying the food. Though I was REALLY disappointed they didn't have belgian frites or waffles. We're spoiled at races in Oregon, and I was thinking they could have those for sure. Crowd wasn't too drunk that I could tell. I mean most of the crowd was a bunch of skinny bike racers. Not the typical Eruopean crowd. It was interesting to see some of the old Belgians with "Mario De Clerq supporter" and Erwin Vervecken supporter" coats on.
> 
> I still just don't understand how the organizers didn't get a bunch of food trucks/vendors from town to come out and provide more variety and better lines. It was just so ridiculous. people jammed in a poorly organized tent with a blaring band and no way to watch the races (they had TVs but apparently they were for the menu and not the race!?!?!).


Thanks dave.

i'm betting that the organizers alloted food and drink resources based on having 2 races a day, not 4.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The food situation was beyond terrible. One food tent that was as far away from the racing action as it would possibly be placed. 

One small beer tent where everyone was watching the race... terrible lines for beer. (luckily we tipped the workers VERY well early on in the day and were always able to just walk right up and get refills  )

Toilet situation was also not good. Luckily, those 4x4 sand levee boxes down by the creek made a nice alternative. 

I blame the lack of food for my (and friends) level of drunkenness. 

They could have made a killing with more accessible food and beer. Everyone I saw looked over at the food tent, saw the line, and opened another beer. I know the last minute change threw things off a tad... but you know they could have gotten some food trucks in there on short notice. Variety and more locations for purchasing the food is key. 

Still, had a killer time and the racing was great.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Corndog said:


> They could have made a killing with more accessible food and beer. Everyone I saw looked over at the food tent, saw the line, and opened another beer. I know the last minute change threw things off a tad... but you know they could have gotten some food trucks in there on short notice. Variety and more locations for purchasing the food is key.
> 
> Still, had a killer time and the racing was great.


Hold the next race in Texas! You'd have more Taco Trucks than you could shake a stick at!


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

Dutch U23 worlds prep...

Cherokee Park Louisville - YouTube


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

J-K said:


> Dutch U23 worlds prep...
> 
> Cherokee Park Louisville - YouTube


All of Rihanna's music improves when you take out Rihanna.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

TheRealKTrain said:


> Hold the next race in Texas! You'd have more Taco Trucks than you could shake a stick at!


From what I understand the UCI heavily affected the food situation and bringing in local vendors was not an option. Because it's a UCI World Championship they have their hands in everyTHING. Not gonna elaborate on everything because I only heard it secondhand but the guy I talked to had a long list of ways the UCI's deathgrip on things caused problems.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

colinr said:


> From what I understand the UCI heavily affected the food situation and bringing in local vendors was not an option. Because it's a UCI World Championship they have their hands in everyTHING. Not gonna elaborate on everything because I only heard it secondhand but the guy I talked to had a long list of ways the UCI's deathgrip on things caused problems.


Not surprising. And not just a problem with the UCI, or just sporting events even. Some event organizers can really make it difficult for small local vendors to be involved. A shame. All of the local businesses I utilized we happy with the bump in their biz from "that bike race" ...


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Man that's just weird. I mean, who would be better equipped to handle the food situation at the race, an organization in switzerland or people who live in the host city? Seems like the UCI would be glad to delegate less important things like concessions and portolets to the LOC.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Anybody take photos of the mud, river, ice, crowd debauchery? I need some for an article.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a bunch of photo's, but I was more concerned photographing the race. I have one of the workers pumping out at the sandbag wall, and a few of the crowd, still editing, so I am not exactly sure what those look like, but I have a bunch of muddy riders. Anything more specific and I will search what I have...


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Glen2da said:


> I expect the course conditions to be soft, definitely won't be frozen if current forecasts hold true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a week late to the party?


----------

